# The Bios/Efi and FreeBSD do not detect my card reader but Linux yes



## Logicien (May 20, 2020)

Hello, it's me again,

I have a Dell Inspiron 3250. I have install with ArchLinux from this tower an installation iso9660 hybride on a mini sd card using an adaptor to insert it in the sd card reader. This installation media can boot in Efi and legacy modes. So the Arch see the card reader and the card in it and can read and write on it.

I have read on Internet that Dell do not support to boot from an sd card and after verifications it's true in Efi mode only, in dual mode Bios/Efi and in legacy mode too. The media is never seen. After study the dmesg output and with geom FreeBSD do not give me any  trace of the integrated car reader and less again about the sd card in it.

The command dmidecode executed from FreeBSD show the card reader  but the device is never seen by the Bios/Efi and FreeBsd. So, is FreeBSD dependent of the Bios/Efi for material detection? Is there a way to make my card reader usable on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2020)

Logicien said:


> So, is FreeBSD dependent of the Bios/Efi for material detection?


No, but it does depend on the BIOS/EFI to get the system to boot at all.  Something has to read the bootsector and/or the bootcode before control can be passed to that code.


----------

